# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Odstające uszy

## koza

Mam odstajęce uszy i  slyszałam, że można podać się zabiegowi, ktory jest prosty. Polega on na operacyjnym przesunieciu chrząstki.
Jednak moi rodzicie się temu sprzeciwiają. Uważają, że zacznę od uszu a skończę na korektach bardziej inwazyjnych tj. zmiana nosa.
Ja jednak chciałabym poprawić sobie tylko uszy, reszta jest ok.
Jak ich przekonać?

Jeśli ktoś z was poddawał się takiemu zabiegowi to proszę o info.

----------


## AniaK.

Taka korekcja uszu to jedyna możliwość na pozbycie się kompleksu na całe życie. 
Kosztuje ok 2500zł. 

Jedyne co musisz zrobić to znaleźć dobrą klinikę w swojej okolicy  :Smile:  

Porozmawiaj z rodzicami na spokojnie i powiedz im że masz przez to kompleksy, w szkole znajomi się z ciebie wyśmiewają.
Zaproponuj może że postarasz się sfinansować część tego zabiegu, jeśli jest to możliwe.

----------


## focus9

Jeśli jest to dla Ciebie tak duży problem powinnaś rozmawiać z rodzicami, aż do skutku!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wciąż rozważam operację

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też miałam ten problem, niestety natura obdarzyła mnie odstającymi uszami, których nawet zakryć się nie dało. Dlatego zdecydowałam się na operację u dr Łatkowskiego z kliniki w Polanicy-Zdroju, o którym wcześniej bardzo dużo dobrego słyszałam. Zdecydowanie go polecam, spisał się super, jest bardzo dobry w tym co robi, przesympatyczny i faktycznie rzetelny, jak masz gdzieś iść, to zdecydowanie warto własnie do niego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pamiętam jak wyglądały moje uszy, mój największy kompleks, przeglądając stare zdjęcia nie mogę uwierzyć, że tak kiedyś wyglądałam. Teraz jest 100 razy lepiej. Moja korektą zajął się chirurg plastyczny Michał Knakiewicz z Knackclinick we Wrocławiu i serdecznie go polecam. Takiego lekarza to ze świeca szukać, jest bardzo kompetentny i rzetelny, na wszystkie pytania odpowiada, korektę przeprowadził sprawnie i porządnie. Uszy wygoiły się szybciutko, wyglądają naturalnie, nie ma blizn ani ciągnięcia, polecam.

----------

